# Ttams Video's



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

It's been a while for me, but have they always had features at snow summit? specifically westridge? I don't remember there being anything at snow summit, jumps, boxes, rails etc  

I know way back in the day snow summit/westridge was king, but don't remember much in the last 5 years or so

EDIT: wow i'm retarded, it just all came back to me. the whole family park/freestyle park area off chair 9...damn it has been a while


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Your right. I was chilling with the family and they dont do park so we went to Summit. They dont have anything set up for the moment. I'm sure they will soon.

The second video has some westridge in it.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

Judging by this newest video vs your first two you posted you guys are really improving. Keep it up, looking way more steezy.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

good work on the last one.. I love how cheaper PC's GroPro's and Contours have made everyone an action hero these days


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks guys! Im trying . Ill be posting edits all year. Hopefully I get better each time .


----------



## dc-rida-4-life7 (May 19, 2011)

Ttam said:


> Thanks guys! Im trying . Ill be posting edits all year. Hopefully I get better each time .


Last vid was much more exciting to watch. A lot less filler. Nice work


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

nice, you can see the improvement through the vids. :thumbsup::thumbsup:.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

This is at the redbull plaza @ bear. A little ways past the entrance.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Check it. New Video is up.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

kinda felt bad for the girl at 4:06 but then kinda :laugh: when I thought man she pulled off one hell of a scorpion(as referenced in another post)


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Yea lol she fell pretty good..


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Only thing I was thinking was looks like he has to much speed... then ouch


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

damn....looks like it hurt.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Rider161 said:


> Only thing I was thinking was looks like he has to much speed... then ouch


I was hitting it all day and it started to slow down. I prob had a little to much.



Redmond513 said:


> damn....looks like it hurt.


It didnt hurt to bad. I think its funny how it looks worse on camera than it felt in real life.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

keep the vids coming. enjoyed all so far.


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

Ttam said:


>


I noticed the zumiez couch and the firehouse jib towards the end, was the so gnar camp there recently?


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

gprider_capita said:


> I noticed the zumiez couch and the firehouse jib towards the end, was the so gnar camp there recently?


Yea they were there that day. The Firehouse jib was awesome.


----------



## SnowDawg (Mar 8, 2012)

Good stuff. It was kind of cool seeing how the riding improved between the vids.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

SnowDawg said:


> Good stuff. It was kind of cool seeing how the riding improved between the vids.


Thanks man!


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Yea! Check it.


----------

